# Custom Gaming Projects



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Too early to post this but ... let's sneak preview our custom gaming projects. *

This is the centerpiece to a custom gaming table we are currently building - solid walnut piece with a very unique board configuration.

The board will rotate on miniature canon trunions in the middle of the table … backgammon / chess … here's a whole setup of iron work that will band the board to facilitate it's rotation.

The boards are leopard wood, Swiss pear, walnut, and ebony. The backgammon board is currently shown banded in walnut - there will be an ebony boarder and center strip raised above the play surface but lower than the main walnut frame. The wood contrast and combination really came out nice … can't wait to see this finished!





































This has been a lot of frustration and a lot of fun - screwed up a few chess boards, the first backgammon attempt we used the same woods but in the wrong pattern and it looked - well BLAND no contrast. Probably wasted $1,000 in wood and time getting this all right but now we will have it down and setup to be able to produce some very unique pieces.

The components for the backgammon board were CNC cut - so we now have the patterns programmed ready to reproduce in any wood or scale. Dana Osterman of The SignSmith / WC Forge is handling the constant cutting of diamonds and triangles. Just too tedious to do by hand and be profitable. Mike and I assembled it - mostly Mike being OCD kept this one in check.

The chess squares we did the old fashioned way - hand cut the strips, glued them, and then sliced them cross grain and reglued them. This is where my partner gets meticulous and keeps things strait …

We have five boards total - we're calling the series four … one is a zigzag crooked one so it's the anomaly of the group. Wait till you see what we do with that, since it looks like you're drunk playing why not make a drunken chess set??? My father is busy whittling - this is going to be a just for fun creative project!

The flush board is completed and featured as it's own project: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59491 ... but it ties into a previously built gaming table. It's now the centerpiece custom hardwood board to replace the original veneer one.

The two remaining chess boards will be fitted into some unique hand made frames. One probably will be hand carved in quarter sawn white oak - Gothic theme. The other IDK yet … thinking I will give it to my partner Mike and say go crazy on the modern themes.

I'm buying out all the Swiss Pear I can find - this looks really cool in the boards with the leopard wood - which I will also be stock piling. We're also planning some projects in osage orange and mulberry - not sure what to pear with those just yet.

More to follow !


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Too early to post this but ... let's sneak preview our custom gaming projects. *
> 
> This is the centerpiece to a custom gaming table we are currently building - solid walnut piece with a very unique board configuration.
> 
> ...


this is coming along pretty nicely. the pear does have a unique look, enjoy all of this, and while you build all of this gaming boards, no monkeying around…lol…...just had to say it…


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Too early to post this but ... let's sneak preview our custom gaming projects. *
> 
> This is the centerpiece to a custom gaming table we are currently building - solid walnut piece with a very unique board configuration.
> 
> ...


I have been pondering a similar project for some time now. I'm looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Too early to post this but ... let's sneak preview our custom gaming projects. *
> 
> This is the centerpiece to a custom gaming table we are currently building - solid walnut piece with a very unique board configuration.
> 
> ...


I'm loving the pear - I called the lumber yard this week and told them I want their inventory they don't have much so I'm gonna corner the market on it!

I think one of the boards I'm going to do a leopard wood banding, a nice step down molding into a live edge pear base frame. Should be kinda cool.

The other extra one I still want a nice carved oak Gothic frame (I think …)

Then we go into making the boards for the rounds I bought (those are in the kiln now) I think I will try to use one of the woods from the board to put in wedges in the splits. Should be interesting. Also for butterflies.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*MAGIC! The game board actualy rotates!!! - Our design actually works??*

We're still finalizing and tweaking - and kinda dumbfounded but it actually all came together and IT WORKS!

Here's the credits list - Project by Artisans of the Valley, this table is just one of those projects that just wouldn't have happened without several artists coming together. We're hoping to get in a good professional photo shoot with proper lighting and detail ASAP!

Final finish is pending - misc detail cleanup and work maybe some distressing. Finish putting the hardware on (drawer pulls, etc) ... it's coming together. We'll post the final version in the projects section.

1) Design and table build - me (Eric Saperstein)
2) OCD Details like the dovetail keys and inlays, making sure the game boards are strait - Mike Pietras
3) CNC Work to cut out the backgammon board pieces - Dana Osterman (The Sign Smith)
4) Custom Iron Work - Horton Brasses
5) Lumber Supply - Willard Brothers Lumber
6) Legs - Osborne Wood Products

Table - Solid American Black Walnut
Game Board - Swiss Pear & Leopard Wood Primary Materials - Walnut & Ebony Accents over 3/4" birch plywood core.
Hardware - Hand forged iron/steel 
Drawer Slides - Accuride Full Extension Ball Bearings


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Studio photo shoot today! - Custom Solid Walnut Gaming Table*










Here's a teaser shot - we setup today for a photo shoot at the studios of James Lear Photography. (Untouched by Jim Lear)

Custom gaming table by Artisans of the Valley, LLC. (Eric M. Saperstein & Michael Pietras) The table is solid American black walnut - the gaming board is Swiss pear, leopard wood & ebony. The piece is shipping to South Carolina tomorrow!

Lots of images (about 600) taken today so we should have a few good ones to post once we process them. It's been a bit of a long day, fun, but long … 12 hours of photography and of course feeding the crew and models! Time for a nap, maybe process a few more of these later.

Here's a few I took while the shoot was in progress - obviously Jim's a pro his will be much better.




























Dresses by Pamela Ptak and Tuxes provided by Chazmatazz Formal Ware (Princeton, NJ)

Custom hand hammered iron hardware by Horton Brasses Inc.

Backgammon board CNC design by Dana R. Osterman.

Legs came from Osborne Wood Products.

Wine and champagne by Hopewell Valley Vineyards.

Jaques of London antique chess set.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Studio photo shoot today! - Custom Solid Walnut Gaming Table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a very interesting stage, hope it works well.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Some of our Cedar Rounds - Turning Slowly into Tables*

Two of the cedar rounds (not sure why I think I called them oak earlier …) turning slowly into gaming tables.

These are two more of the Swiss Pear / Leopard Wood / Ebony chess boards - this time embedded into slices of a rather large cedar tree. Solid surface veneer mounted to 3/4" plywood. We figure that'll stabilize the rounds, we inserted some wedges and butterflies just for looks and of course a bit of a functional purpose to stabilize.

These are just started into being soaked (they are acting like sponges) with Waterlox tung oil. The bases will be a marbleized concrete pyramid mounted with a steel plate to the base of the table. Figure this will provide a heavy and stable platform for a unique tabletop.

Target completion is for an event April 14th/15th - "Mixing Pallets" - another Delaware River Valley Wine Trail event we'll be at Hopewell Vineyards in Pennington, NJ with these two tables and a few other pieces as a preview debut for the big event in June The Blending of Art & Wine ... the CALL FOR ARTISTS - is out … so contact me if you're in the area and you would like to display/sell your work!




























I have seven more rounds in various sizes - most are slightly smaller than this so we'll probably go from 18" (plus boarder about 19.5" total now) down to probably a 16" play area for a total of 17.5" so the board fits neatly in the round.


----------



## vcooney (Jan 4, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Some of our Cedar Rounds - Turning Slowly into Tables*
> 
> Two of the cedar rounds (not sure why I think I called them oak earlier …) turning slowly into gaming tables.
> 
> ...


Those are very cool gaming boards, and the bow ties for the cracks add a nice touch.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Some of our Cedar Rounds - Turning Slowly into Tables*
> 
> Two of the cedar rounds (not sure why I think I called them oak earlier …) turning slowly into gaming tables.
> 
> ...


Thanks - I'm curious how they come out w/ the contrast of materials when we get the concrete bases ready for them. They are just now starting to get finish on the surface … sucked in about 5 coats of tung oil!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*The First of the Cedar Slab Tables Completed!*

OK so this is the first of the completed "Cedar Slab Gaming Tables" ... we'll post some of these as projects when we get better photos and a few more completed.

We inserted one of our Leopard Wood and Swiss Pear boards with an ebony boarder. It's inset w/ the full 3/4" plywood backing so it actually stabilizes the whole slab.

We put in a series of butterflies as a decorative and functional feature. The larger cracks were filled with walnut chunks - why walnut?? Cause we had it laying around no other reason. Next ones who knows whatever scrap wood I find goes into the project!



















We cast two concrete bases - one green veining and the other well didn't come out as colorful as we wanted but we have some plans to improve it.

The tops are secured with a square steel plate. We cast bolts into the pyramid pedestals sticking up about 3/4" to allow space for the plate, a washer, and a nut. We then simply put lag bolts up into the tabletop.

We have seven more of these cedar slabs and plan to work on a few more tables shortly.

Mike Pietras shown grinding away in his stylish plastic parka.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The First of the Cedar Slab Tables Completed!*
> 
> OK so this is the first of the completed "Cedar Slab Gaming Tables" ... we'll post some of these as projects when we get better photos and a few more completed.
> 
> ...


Beautiful, Someday I would like to visit your shop. I suspect pictures do not do the craftsmanship justice.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The First of the Cedar Slab Tables Completed!*
> 
> OK so this is the first of the completed "Cedar Slab Gaming Tables" ... we'll post some of these as projects when we get better photos and a few more completed.
> 
> ...


Eric,

That Game Table is extraordinary!

I think what you guys are doing with the concrete stands is quite exceptional.

Very nice fit and finish. - Len


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The First of the Cedar Slab Tables Completed!*
> 
> OK so this is the first of the completed "Cedar Slab Gaming Tables" ... we'll post some of these as projects when we get better photos and a few more completed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback -

Depends w/ the photos - sometimes Photoshop works wonders! Its hard to get shots of a lot of this stuff. We're planning to get the bubinga table better and the gaming tables will move outside or somewhere w/ better lighting and we'll get those.

Curious how the lineup will turn out w/ the 7 remaining ones.

- Eric


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The First of the Cedar Slab Tables Completed!*
> 
> OK so this is the first of the completed "Cedar Slab Gaming Tables" ... we'll post some of these as projects when we get better photos and a few more completed.
> 
> ...


i really like this one eric, your partner is a good addition to your company, i really love the slab of cedar, and on the concrete it is a good fit…


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The First of the Cedar Slab Tables Completed!*
> 
> OK so this is the first of the completed "Cedar Slab Gaming Tables" ... we'll post some of these as projects when we get better photos and a few more completed.
> 
> ...


Very cool and unique. I dig 'em.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The First of the Cedar Slab Tables Completed!*
> 
> OK so this is the first of the completed "Cedar Slab Gaming Tables" ... we'll post some of these as projects when we get better photos and a few more completed.
> 
> ...


Here's the table tops - I'll post more detailed images shortly. The tables are currently offsite on display at Hopewell Valley Vineyards. Someday we'll make more chess pieces to go with them. The drunken set we'll also post as a project ASAP!


----------

